# Grand Canyon Winter Solo Trip



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I launched with 5 on new years eve once and two hiked out at phantom so then there were three. It's certainly doable but I would recommend you have gone at least once so you know where the scouts are.


----------



## jquinn79 (Mar 30, 2009)

I did a 2 boat three person winter trip and think it is awesome. As long as you know how to row and read water you should be fine. Wear a dry suit and get a good map.


----------



## boatingshrink (Apr 11, 2004)

That would be bad ass.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

There was a guy (I think his name was McGinnis) from Glenwood that I ran into on a Nov/Dec trip. He was solo in a kayak. Not a lightweight trip either. He had a full gallon of JB and had his 3 person dome tent bungied to his back deck. He knew the river well and we watched him run Hance without scouting (rolled once also). The water was big too as we had a steady 24K. I thought he was way out there on a skinny limb but he seemed to be enjoying himself.


----------



## SqEarly (May 3, 2009)

Do it!


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm launching Jan. 12 for 29 days alone. PM me if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Rockhead (Sep 17, 2007)

read Collin Fletchers book about his solo trip. I'd carry less tea and more whiskey.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I've been thinking for a long time about a solo trip, would also like to do a winter trip. But not a solo, winter trip. Margin of error goes way down and you will spend most of your time getting, staying warm. Between that and having groover duty, cook duty and clean up duty EVERY day, there would be little daylight for anything else. Would also need two of everything for warmth/safety (two sleeping bags, two pairs of Sorens, all packed seperately). Swimming or getting gear wet in the winter becomes a survival issue, not just an inconvience. Understand with the current permit system, winter is when permits are available. Also understand the desire to truly have the river to your self. A summer solo trip you would be seeing many people all the time.

One advantage of a solo trip for me would be spending much more time floating the river early morning and in the evening, times typically spent in camp. Would also do many more short hikes. With a big group it is easy to stop at all the standard hikes/attractions, but easy to miss the less popular hikes and side canyons. After five trips I still have a long list of camps and hikes I would like to see. Also could stop at the crowed spots (Matcat, Havasu, Deer Creek, etc) very early or very late to avoid the crowds. Would be no issue with finding camps, there are hundreds of spot where one boat, one cot will fit. 

Would greatly reduce the amount of time spent setting up camp and preparing meals. Gear and food would be more backpack style than typical float and bloat. For a summer trip I would sleep on the boat much more often than a spring or fall trip. 

My boat would be rigged differently, in that all safety gear would need to be accessed from the top and the bottom. Would travel much lighter than on a big group trip with a much cleaner load, just in case. Despite trying to go lighter, I wouldn't have someone else to cover if both flashlites broke or the security of having 5 plus boats with repair kits/ spare parts.

Just came off of a Sept trip with floats at a steady 10k for 24/7. Would have made a perfect time to run solo because you would not have to worry about moving boat in the middle of the night, or hauling boat back to river if you were a sound sleeper.

A couple nights at Phantom Ranch might be a pleasant break. Warm bed, shower and someone else doing the cooking! Please keep us updated on your plans and hopefully a trip report when you get back.

STAY WARM


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

I have been thinking about it too. Does anyone know if it is possible to make arrangements to resupply yourself via a US mail package (or someother arrangement) at Phantom and Havasupai. I am pretty sure I could mail a package to phantom...not so sure about havasupai in the off season. Considering all the other gear you have to bring, it sure would be nice to carry an 8 or 9 days supply of bacon (carvedog) rather than enough for the whole 21-28 day trip.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

barry said:


> I have been thinking about it too. Does anyone know if it is possible to make arrangements to resupply yourself via a US mail package (or someother arrangement) at Phantom and Havasupai. I am pretty sure I could mail a package to phantom...not so sure about havasupai in the off season. Considering all the other gear you have to bring, it sure would be nice to carry an 8 or 9 days supply of bacon (carvedog) rather than enough for the whole 21-28 day trip.


Long walk to Havasupai for a restock. No problem for US mail to Phantom. But limited to size and temperature. Might also talk to the mule companies about delivery. I was thinking of paying a commercial motor rig to restock (assuming summer trip). On my Sept trip we had a motor and two coolers brought into Diamond for the last 3 days. Fresh fruit, veggies and fish sure go go with ICE cold beer!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Just think everything that you pick up in Phantom has to go down via mule, those poor buggers. I've heard of people getting fair sized boxes, but nothing huge.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Yes, it was wonderful*



mrkyak said:


> A Grand Canyon winter solo raft trip. Anybody been there done that?


My sweetie and i did a one boat two person trip last winter. 30 days Lee's to South Cove. Lava NEVER looked bigger. We had our 16 foot Achillies bucket boat loaded to the gills. Early in the trip we ran across a very nice guy on a solo sea kayak trip who had hurt his shoulder in 24 mile. We loaded him and his boat on ours as well, and dropped him off in the sun at South Canyon. He was very happy to be in the sun with wood. He got a science trip to take out his boat, and another self guided trip took him most of the way to Phantom, till the slower science trip caught up, collected him, and took him on in to Phantom. 

We holled up three nights at tanner in a large storm. Snow on Comanche Point was wonderful. 

We ran into some great folks from Colorado, and leapfrogged with them a little, but for the most part, we were on our own. 

We both did some wonderful hiking, me going long while my sweetie did shorter hikes. 

In the end, it was hard work, we are so glad we did it, but we are not sure we would do it again, as we never had any down time except at layover days. All work made Hazel and Tom tired puppies...we are both early 50's. 

There was some discussion of this at the Rafting Grand Canyon list some weeks back

Rafting_Grand_Canyon : Rafting Grand Canyon

and the GC River WIKI has some info too

Main Page - Rafting Grand Canyon 

You have a fantastic journey! Yours, Tom

[email protected]


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Oh yeah...one more thing...it was friggin cold*

We friggin froze in the Muave Gorge, from below Deer Creek until the river turns south at Whitmore. There was no sun, and though the sky was clear, it was bitter cold as only late Jan early feb can be. That was brutal cold. We used a four season tent (worth the $$$), had three sleeping bags and two woolen blankets for the two of us, lots of fleece and wooly gear. The nightly fires and lots of cups of hot drinks were real helpful.

Hope this helps, tom


----------

